# 5 gal planted (VAHS contest entry)



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

So I thought I would try and document my attempt at a planted tank for the VAHS contest.
It will be a 5 gallon rimless tank that I had kicking around.








I am using an old phonograph for a stand.









Black sand border









DIY mineralized topsoil









some rocks I gathered









test fill and trial layout.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

So after a bit of a drive (Agassiz to Richmond then home to Abbotsford) I have my plants








man oh man is there a lot in one of these little cups.
changed the layout of the hardscape.








Started planting first up Rotala rotundifolia 








Next some Eleocharis parvula Dwarf Hair Grass








And to finish it off
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' 'HC' 
Pogostemon helferi Downoi 









Thanks for looking
Comments and suggestions are welcome


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Thought that I should also thank Patrick from Canadian Aquatics for the plants and to J&L aquatics for some new toys


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like no one has commented, so for support..keep up the work and good luck!  
What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

PSpades said:


> Looks like no one has commented, so for support..keep up the work and good luck!
> What kind of lighting are you using?


Thanks, right now I just have an old hood with 25watt bulbs. I am looking for a LED set up that will fit my budget .


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Already showing signs of growth


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. My journal will probably be up some time today (for the contest). I'm too impatient for the DSM approach, but am hopeful that my HC will grow in nicely in Florabase !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Looking good so far. My journal will probably be up some time today (for the contest). I'm too impatient for the DSM approach, but am hopeful that my HC will grow in nicely in Florabase !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks, looking forward to seeing your journal.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

OK, DSM didn't work out to well for anything except the Hemianthus callitrichoides. Everything withered and seemed to die back. So I flooded a little earlier than planned. What a mess, The HC hadn't really rooted much and most of it floated up. I can't seem to get it anchored. Anyone have any tips?
On the bright side my new light got here, so now the horror show is well lit.
I'll get some pics when I figure out where the camera is.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your DSM method. My HC has really taken off since planting. My Crypt parva is melting (not really something i was expecting).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Tiwaz said:


> OK, DSM didn't work out to well for anything except the Hemianthus callitrichoides. Everything withered and seemed to die back. So I flooded a little earlier than planned. What a mess, The HC hadn't really rooted much and most of it floated up. I can't seem to get it anchored. Anyone have any tips?
> On the bright side my new light got here, so now the horror show is well lit.
> I'll get some pics when I figure out where the camera is.


Dang sorry to hear that, it was looking real good after the planting too. LOL about the horror show being lit comment though.

A few quick tips:

- For DSM, plant only what you're sure can be grown emersed first. Plant the rest right before flooding the tank. Wait at least 3 weeks for DSM, use tweezers to test pull. If it's rooted, flood.
- As for anchoring under water, I usually dump a thin layer of substrate on top of HC and pat down after planting. ADA powder type or equivalent works. 
- Keep substrate depth at least at 1.5-2in. Carpet plants need lots of room for root system development. This ensures no aggravating lifting of carpet from pearling.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

I'll try some substrate on top of the HC tonight if that doesn't work I think I am rip it out and start over this weekend.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Good plan. Try to plant sparingly though, big bunches are easier to lift due to pearling. IME HC plants itself in DSM but just really boring the first weeks. 

All the best.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Played around with it tonight. Still not very happy.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

OK so I tore it down last night and replanted with fluval stratum, I'll get some pics once I figure out where I left my camera. In the last week what was left of the Downoi melted away most of the HC became free swimming and there was a major algae outbreak. So time will tell.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Judging by the last picture regarding the dry start method i think you had too much water in there, the water just barely has to reach the top of the substrate, plus you should keep it humid with some syran wrap on top of it. 

I found that method too tedius anyway, took me 4 weeks to get enough growth. 

I did like what you were trying to accomplish though


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> Judging by the last picture regarding the dry start method i think you had too much water in there, the water just barely has to reach the top of the substrate, plus you should keep it humid with some syran wrap on top of it.
> 
> I found that method too tedius anyway, took me 4 weeks to get enough growth.
> 
> I did like what you were trying to accomplish though


Thanks, That picture makes it look a lot wetter than it was. If I was to try the dry start again I would only start the HC that way and then plant everything else just prior to flooding. Oh well live and learn right?










As it sits tonight


----------



## miyabi-aqua (May 20, 2011)

hello tiwaz, did you cover your tank with shrink wraps to keep the moisture in? That is one of the main reason for plants to wither away...humidity should be kept high. Our climate is dry and humidity will be a problem if you don't cover your tank. How is tank coming along now?


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Yes I did cover the tank with shrink wrap, I am not sure what went wrong. Live and learn.
The Rotala rotundifolia is showing some good growth. The Downoi is all gone. It had all rotted away before I flooded and then replanted the tank. The HC looks to be coming back now.It died back a little after changing the soil and replanting. Overall I am not too happy right now. My 60g project is eating up way too much time and my other tanks are starting to show it.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

This morning.


----------



## miyabi-aqua (May 20, 2011)

Looks like the HC are growing upwards rather than sideways...do you have enough light?


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

I had just planted some more HC that was left over from when I planted the first bunch. Strangely this stuff had been an unopened container (cell cultured) from Patrick, for quite some time. Just thought I would fill in some gaps after looking at how tightly planted some of the other tanks are. My plan was to give them a week to root and then trim them down, or do you think I should just trim them now?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

looks like your lighting might not be enough for HC and also are you running enough co2 in your tank?


----------

